
Can You Frisk a Hard Drive? - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/weekinreview/20laptop.html?src=twr&pagewanted=all
======
jayzee
More on how to protect yourself from the EFF:
<http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2008/05/border-search-answers>

